# skyNEWS: E-Cig Ban Poses Smoking Danger



## Alex (25/10/14)

*E-Cig Ban Poses Smoking Danger, Says Expert*

http://news.sky.com/story/1360019/e-cig-ban-poses-smoking-danger-says-expert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (25/10/14)

i like this question
"There will be more evidence [of their long-term effects] eventually but it's very interesting because if you've already banned it, would you un-ban it?"


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

hands said:


> i like this question
> "There will be more evidence [of their long-term effects] eventually but it's very interesting because if you've already banned it, would you un-ban it?"



Or once u have banned it will u bother doing any further research. Or are u allowed to test a banned product on human beings? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (25/10/14)

I think it more a case of people are scared of the unknown, and by not educating the masses the big company's like tobacco and so are using this to scare people even more


----------

